# Ridley Arrested.



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2017)

Green stuff less than one ounce.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 12, 2017)

New coach.......same old song.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 12, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Green stuff less than one ounce.



Medicinal?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2017)

Richt set him up. He sent Ridley some of that S Fl bud!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2017)

Some schools look away on these offenses, but UGA will suspend him first 3 games next season, I think.  Thank goodness we have some big fast WR's coming in including Landers from Fl and the kid Holloman.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2017)

Kirby needs to handle it in-house and let the kid play.


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby needs to handle it in-house and let the kid play.



Time for a team meeting. All UGA players should be wearing credentials at all times. They should be taken to Kirby's house before being charged. I understand all officers don't know if they are starters are not.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Some schools look away on these offenses, but UGA will suspend him first 3 games next season, I think.  Thank goodness we have some big fast WR's coming in including Landers from Fl and the kid Holloman.



Student handbook says 1 game. Hope he learns his lesson and doesn't ruin his opportunity


----------



## nickel back (Mar 12, 2017)

He must not be very smart to put himself in a spot to be caught.....big dummy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

He was framed by the Po Po. Had to be.


----------



## tcward (Mar 12, 2017)

Here we go....


----------



## bullgator (Mar 12, 2017)

And Grier, the UF QB a year ago, gets a year suspension for over the counter GNC stuff. The NCAA is wacked.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2017)

If the weed means more to you than a free education and a possible big NFL contract you go a problem. Not talking about the right or wrong of it, but the consequences.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2017)

dogs still win it all


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2017)

#LetRidleyPlay


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If the weed means more to you than a free education and a possible big NFL contract you go a problem. Not talking about the right or wrong of it, but the consequences.



Absolutely!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 12, 2017)

Blazing speed and blazing weed! GO RIDLEY!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 13, 2017)

Last you'll hear of it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Last you'll hear of it



Nothing to see here.. Move along!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing to see here.. Move along!



let him play. no big deal. go dogs.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2017)

Smokin dope and livin the good life. Life is good!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2017)

Hypertalented Snowflake. All talent, no common sense.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2017)

Just win baby!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If the weed means more to you than a free education and a possible big NFL contract you go a problem. Not talking about the right or wrong of it, but the consequences.



What Dean Wormser said.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2017)

The thugs in Athens getting a early start on the Fullmer Cup race.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing to see here.. Move along!



What I've been saying for years!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Just win baby!



It works for Bama, FSWho and Clempsome so why not us?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Mar 13, 2017)

He's a possession receiver.  

He probably thought he was in Tuscaloosa with his brother.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It works for Bama, FSWho and Clempsome so why not us?



You forgot Ohio State.... I'm good with it! I think Kirby should open a weed smoking room so these kids won't have to leave school..


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 13, 2017)

I for one hope he gets a game suspension.  I guess being a true fan means advocating it and and ignoring it.  Then it would be hard to run my mouth about about FSU and any other team that gets caught with weed.  Impressive 'true" fan base here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I for one hope he gets a game suspension.  I guess being a true fan means advocating it and and ignoring it.  Then it would be hard to run my mouth about about FSU and any other team that gets caught with weed.  Impressive 'true" fan base here.





You said True fan bases...

That coming from the biggest bandwagon jumper on GON!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 13, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> The thugs in Athens getting a early start on the Fullmer Cup race.




Must be supplied by their boyz on the flatz like GT's Rueben Houston, who had like 200lbs when busted....


----------



## riprap (Mar 13, 2017)

His brother told him they call the ttown police Uber over there.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Must be supplied by their boyz on the flatz like GT's Rueben Houston, who had like 200lbs when busted....



Tech folks think bigley westy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Must be supplied by their boyz on the flatz like GT's Rueben Houston, who had like 200lbs when busted....



It was just a Tech knee cality.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 15, 2017)

If being a "true fan" means I have to support thuggery and rule breaking without any punishment, then oh well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> If being a "true fan" means I have to support thuggery and rule breaking without any punishment, then oh well.



This kind of talk coming from an Oakland Raider fan.. The "Thug" team of the NFL.. That's like a Miami fan talking smack about Thugs.. 

Just win baby! You'll get on the train.. You did it in the early Richt era..


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 16, 2017)

I like Javon Wims better, same speed much better size.  Word is Holloman is working his rear off and may see playing time early.   This is the year Godwin has to step up and I hope we see Hardman on offense some.  Also Tyler Simmons is a burner and he can't have worse hands than Stanley or Chigbu, so get him in there and give him a chance.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

Would not bother me one bit if they set him out for 5 games. These kids have to learn that your actions have consequences. I think 5 games would be fair. Don't really care what other schools do.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 20, 2017)

LOL yea the Raiders are the thug team.  LOL, another butt hurt falcon fan whose team just can't seem to win a superbowl even with a 23 point lead at halftime.  priceless.

Uhhh, wasn't Michael Vick a Falcon?  Wasn't he a thug?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> LOL yea the Raiders are the thug team.  LOL, another butt hurt falcon fan whose team just can't seem to win a superbowl even with a 23 point lead at halftime.  priceless.
> 
> Uhhh, wasn't Michael Vick a Falcon?  Wasn't he a thug?



Just win baby.. You'll be on the bandwagon.. 

As far as the Falcons.. You probably are one of the folks that went out and bought some Falcon gear and after they lost, you stashed it in a drawer.. You'll bring it back out.. 

I bet you get some weird looks walking around south GA wearing Raiders gear.. Oh wait, you said you don't own any.. You just cheer for them in spirit..


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 20, 2017)

LOL  still butt hurt I see.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Would not bother me one bit if they set him out for 5 games. These kids have to learn that your actions have consequences. I think 5 games would be fair. Don't really care what other schools do.



Dang, it's just a little weed!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Dang, it's just a little weed!!!



And I would be willing to bet, even Emu has tried it..


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I would be willing to bet, even Emu has tried it..



I been hearing the charges will likely be dropped anyways.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I been hearing the charges will likely be dropped anyways.



Good. Handle it in-house..


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2017)

Free the weed....Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Free the weed....Lol



I love it! I'm going to talk to my buddy Saban and see if he'll back the campaign..

FREE The WEED 2017!


----------

